# Software / app developer roles in Nz . Where can I get in touch with people immigrating here from SA



## Applicable (9 mo ago)

Hi !
There is a huge shortage of developers in NZ . We would be interested in helping someone move here , we are Auckland based and days in the office are flexible. Excellent work/life balance

We need a : 

Experienced React developer with ability to lead projects (ideal)

Experienced front-end developer (but not React) with ability to lead projects independently.

The candidate needs to be able to live in Auckland .

please also point me to any recruiters other forums . The talent shortage is desperate here . We already have remote workers so we need a Auckland based developer to work directly with clients .


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You'll need to provide sponsorship.

Wages in the US are strikingly similar to New Zealand, so I'd suggest posting an ad in Monster.com

Be sure to mention twice as many holidays, and much better violent crime statistics.

Though you can try, there's no chance of getting a developer from Australia, as they are both expensive and rare. However if you have money to burn advertised on Seek.com.au

"SA" could mean "South Africa", "South America," or "Saudi Arabia". In the Americas and Europe, "SA" will often mean "South America."

Google "largest" job site _your region_


----------

